# OAA/IFAA Champs



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean, Would the IFAA champs be open to people from other provinces or just Ontario? Does it use the same face as the NFAA witht he 5 spots?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

NockOn said:


> Sean, Would the IFAA champs be open to people from other provinces or just Ontario? Does it use the same face as the NFAA witht he 5 spots?
> 
> Cheers,


if you are in Ontario I am sure you can shoot in it but for now it is only in Ontario, I am trying to get all the bugs worked out before I attempt to bring it to the National level and it is the same face as the NFAA but with minor scoring differences.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Keep us up to date, it would be nice to have a variation of tourneys to shoot.

Is there somewhere we can read on the rules?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

The OAA is using a variation of the rules in general, what we are doing is using the actual shooting rules for the round itself as under the IFAA and using the present OAA/FCA ages and shooting divisions. If this works well this year I will be proposing that the FCA offer something similar only one month earlier than the current FCA "Fita" champs and follow the same formating.

the rules are on the OAA web sight for this round.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

As long as you are a member of the FCA you can shoot Ontario's championships.



NockOn said:


> Sean, Would the IFAA champs be open to people from other provinces or just Ontario? Does it use the same face as the NFAA witht he 5 spots?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

But I would have to shoot it in Ontario, right?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, it is an Ontario Championship, so yeah.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep that was a dumb question

But In my defence, I had the IFAA part in mind:shade:


----------

